# Ora tocca a me



## Annalì (21 Marzo 2014)

eccoci ci siamo...a giugno il mio bambino farà la comunione e io non so come gestirla...
io e il papà siamo ormai separati da 7 (quasi 8) anni, ma vorrei che quel giorno per mio figlio fosse indimenticabile...
il papà ha già glissato quando ho proposto una piccola festicciola a casa nostra con i nonni, zii e cugini (pochi per la verità), a me sembra brutto dare le bomboniere fuori dalla chiesa e poi andrcene con i  miei parenti....
cosa fare???
pls help!!!


----------



## viola di mare (21 Marzo 2014)

il mio ex compagno e la sua ex moglie per la comunione della figlia si sono organizzati così: ino il pranzo (Lui) e Lei la cena, però al pranzo era presente anche Lei ed alla cena era stato invitato anche Lui che però non è andato...
una tristezza infinita!!!
dopo la comunione potreste andare che ne so in un agriturismo tutti insieme, festeggiare il tuo bambino (mica dovete mangiare seduti allo stesso tavolo per forza tra parenti) e poi ognuno paga per i suoi... il resto - bomboniere, fotografo - metà per uno.
poi boh non so che dirti, quando mio figlio farà la comunione io inviterò tutti, compresa compagna del mio ex marito, ma la sorella no, lei non ha invitato mio figlio SUO NIPOTE alla cresima del figlio (con le ire di tutto il parentado paterno, ma non c'è stato verso, dopo sarei dovuta apparire io), sta stronza!

sarà l'unico gesto vendicativo, e non vedo l'ora.

p.s. saranno costretti ad organizzare in un altro giorno un'altra festa :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2014)




----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2014)

Meno male che mia figlia non farà la comunione....


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Meno male che mia figlia non farà la comunione....



noi stiamo gia discutendo sul battesimo  si battesimo no...che palle ...che storie!(non la tua eh annali)


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

possibile che per un giorno non possiate coesistere pacificamente?
porca miseria per un figlio mi pare il minimo


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> possibile che per un giorno non possiate coesistere pacificamente?
> porca miseria per un figlio mi pare il minimo



che belle parole.


----------



## zanna (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> possibile che per un giorno non possiate coesistere pacificamente?
> porca miseria per un figlio mi pare il minimo


In effetti ... sarebbe un bel regalo per il figlio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> noi stiamo gia discutendo sul battesimo si battesimo no...che palle ...che storie!(non la tua eh annali)


ma non era la comunione?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> noi stiamo gia discutendo sul battesimo  si battesimo no...che palle ...che storie!(non la tua eh annali)


Tu sì o no?


----------



## Annalì (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> possibile che per un giorno non possiate coesistere pacificamente?
> porca miseria per un figlio mi pare il minimo


infatti io auspico questo almeno per quel giorno, ...in realtà lui evita tutto l'evitabile a causa delle nuova fidanzata, con la quale purtroppo mio figlio non ha un buon rapporto (poi magari spiego a parte)
a me dispiace che a causa loro mio figlio debba vivere una festa non festa, che spieghiamoci sarebbe minima, cioè niente ristorante e cose tipo matrimonio...ma giusto gli auguri a casa e i confetti con un piccolo rinfresco...


----------



## Annalì (21 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> In effetti ... sarebbe un bel regalo per il figlio


a farglielo entrare in testa al padre!!!


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2014)

Annalì ha detto:


> infatti io auspico questo almeno per quel giorno, ...in realtà lui evita tutto l'evitabile a causa delle nuova fidanzata, con la quale purtroppo mio figlio non ha un buon rapporto (poi magari spiego a parte)
> a me dispiace che a causa loro mio figlio debba vivere una festa non festa, che spieghiamoci sarebbe minima, cioè niente ristorante e cose tipo matrimonio...ma giusto gli auguri a casa e i confetti con un piccolo rinfresco...


non conosco ovviamente la vicenda, osservo solo che la parte in sottolineato è gravissima.

i figli non devono entrare nelle nuove relazioni, nelle storie con secondi compagni o compagne,
devono esserne rigorosamente tenuti fuori.


----------



## Annalì (21 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> non conosco ovviamente la vicenda, osservo solo che la parte in sottolineato è gravissima.
> 
> i figli non devono entrare nelle nuove relazioni, nelle storie con secondi compagni o compagne,
> devono esserne rigorosamente tenuti fuori.


purtroppo questo è quello che pensi tu e anch'io, ma non lui (il mio ex) che praticamente ha costretto mio figlio a dormire con loro due sin dall'inizio dello loro storia...ora il piccolo la detesta...ovviamente


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2014)

Annalì ha detto:


> purtroppo questo è quello che pensi tu e anch'io, ma non lui (il mio ex) che praticamente ha costretto mio figlio a dormire con loro due sin dall'inizio dello loro storia...ora il piccolo la detesta...ovviamente


mi spiace. 
Ora vado a sgranocchiare qualcosa poi ti do' il mio parere, sempre se può essere utile
ma penso di sì
visto che si tratta di partire da casi concreti che ho visto.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma non era la comunione?


lascia stare :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sì o no?


io sarei per il no 
anzi proprio sarei per : a che serve?
cosa cambia ?
che utilità ha?
risposta :nessuna che mi convinca ...
allora un conto è essere credenti e praticanti e 
vivere come tali un conto è considerare 
solo una festa ...
Comunque ora mi documenterò ...poi vediamo ...
tanto se non si trova un accordo c'è sempre la separazione:mrgreen:
che palle


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> possibile che per un giorno non possiate coesistere pacificamente?
> porca miseria per un figlio mi pare il minimo


Ti quoto con inchino


----------



## zanna (21 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti quoto con inchino


:leccaculo:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :leccaculo:


:rotfl:m'hai scambiata per oscuro? :singleeye:


----------



## zanna (21 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:m'hai scambiata per oscuro? :singleeye:


ERESIA ... ​


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2014)

Annalì ha detto:


> infatti io auspico questo almeno per quel giorno, ...in realtà lui evita tutto l'evitabile a causa delle nuova fidanzata, con la quale purtroppo mio figlio non ha un buon rapporto (poi magari spiego a parte)
> a me dispiace che a causa loro mio figlio debba vivere una festa non festa, che spieghiamoci sarebbe minima, cioè niente ristorante e cose tipo matrimonio...ma giusto gli auguri a casa e i confetti con un piccolo rinfresco...


ti dico brevemente il mio pensiero, che parte da esperienze di vita vissuta e da racconti di persone
che hanno avuto queste problematiche (non profani, insomma).
la premessa è che i figli dovrebbero essere lasciati fuori dai nuovi rapporti con compagni/e nati dopo
la separazione: questo è il principio, proprio per evitare inopportune commistioni/sovrapposizioni con
le figure parentali di riferimento, mamme e padri. E' un po' come dire che in Italia bisogna combattere
la corruzione salvo scoprire un nuovo caso ogni giorno ....
A me è capitato di vedere figli nati da precedente matrimonio di 25 anni, mica bambini, irritati dal 
rapporto nuovo creato dal padre con i figli nati nella nuova relazione (ovviamente più piccoli).
insomma, molto spesso i bambini possono essere destabilizzati dal vedere padre/madre con nuovi compagni/e
o quantomeno accusano uno scompenso nel loro equilibrio affettivo, è normale quindi che il bambino che
deve fare la comunione vorrebbe il papà al suo fianco quel giorno.
capitolo diverso per la fidanzata. nuovi compagni e nuove compagne dovrebbero imparare a rispettare 
le famiglie originarie (quelle discioltesi) vuoi per un minimo di senso di rispetto verso una famiglia che
è naufragata, vuoi per rispetto nei confronti del nuovo partner che di quella famiglia in fondo fece parte,
anche se non c'è più. Mogli e figli sono esseri umani.
Lo dico perchè molto spesso, disgraziatamente con molta frequenza, constato che le nuove compagne
hanno la malsana abitudine di sparlare delle ex mogli, frapponendosi in tal modo in un rapporto precedente
che per quanto naufragato, non può essere cancellato con un semplice tratto di penna.
rispetto, buon senso, condivisione dei problemi degli altri: tutte belle parale destinate, credo, 
a rimanere sulla carta visto quelle che succede nella realtà.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> ERESIA ... ​


:rotfl:esagerato


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2014)

Annalì ha detto:


> infatti io auspico questo almeno per quel giorno, ...in realtà lui evita tutto l'evitabile a causa delle nuova fidanzata, con la quale purtroppo mio figlio non ha un buon rapporto (poi magari spiego a parte)
> a me dispiace che a causa loro mio figlio debba vivere una festa non festa, che spieghiamoci sarebbe minima, cioè niente ristorante e cose tipo matrimonio...ma giusto gli auguri a casa e i confetti con un piccolo rinfresco...


Ovviamente lasciare la fidanzata a casa per un giorno non è possibile vero? La fidanzata fare il gesto di dire vai pure senza di me no eh?
Ma come si fa a non mettere sempre un figlio davanti a tutto e soprattutto in un giorno così speciale per lui?
Comunque gli uomini si fanno rigirare come calzini a volte.
In questi gg sti argomenti mi irritano più del solito....


----------



## lothar57 (21 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovviamente lasciare la fidanzata a casa per un giorno non è possibile vero? La fidanzata fare il gesto di dire vai pure senza di me no eh?
> Ma come si fa a non mettere sempre un figlio davanti a tutto e soprattutto in un giorno così speciale per lui?
> Comunque gli uomini si fanno rigirare come calzini a volte.
> In questi gg sti argomenti mi irritano più del solito....[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## @lex (21 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> non conosco ovviamente la vicenda, osservo solo che la parte in sottolineato è gravissima.
> 
> i figli non devono entrare nelle nuove relazioni, nelle storie con secondi compagni o compagne,
> devono esserne rigorosamente tenuti fuori.


Specifica esattamente coda intendi per tenere RIGOROSAMENTE. fuori i figli


----------



## @lex (21 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ovviamente lasciare la fidanzata a casa per un giorno non è possibile vero? La fidanzata fare il gesto di dire vai pure senza di me no eh?
> ...


----------



## feather (21 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovviamente lasciare la fidanzata a casa per un giorno non è possibile vero?


Ma infatti non capisco. Tutto sto casino perché la nuova morosetta non può andarsi a bere una birra un paio d'ore da sola quel giorno?
Mica Muore...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma infatti non capisco. Tutto sto casino perché la nuova morosetta non può andarsi a bere una birra un paio d'ore da sola quel giorno?
> Mica Muore...


E, fatalità...


----------



## lothar57 (21 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > È incredibile come le amanti du lothar siano “la giovine“, “la figa“ etc... mentre una amante poi compahna di un altro sia zoccola. ma stare zitti o pensare da persone minimamente intelligenti prima di scrivere la prima puttanata che viene in mente no? Che persona irritante. sei lothar
> ...


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Eccolo...il fustigatore..buonasere sgrazie...mangiato male o e'l'astinenza???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Allora Re dei Bauscia..ma sono zoccole pure quelle che inseguo io che ti credi???Poi questa e'poveretta,separata,con figlio pensa mo che affare.Aggiungi che ex moglie facoltosa,laureata,di classe etc etc..


ma perché lo racconti ad angelo?
sgrazie a te comunque:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché lo racconti ad angelo?
> sgrazie a te comunque:mrgreen:



colpa di Tuba e Perpli che sn admin de noiartri.....
c'e'scritto Lothar..ma il post e' del sgrazie'----------


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> colpa di Tuba e Perpli che sn admin de noiartri.....
> c'e'scritto Lothar..ma il post e' del sgrazie'----------


macché, questa è senilità secca secca


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> È incredibile come le amanti di lothar siano “la giovine“, “la figa“ etc... mentre una amante poi compahna di un altro sia la zoccola. ma stare zitti o pensare da persone minimamente intelligenti prima di scrivere la prima puttanata che viene in mente no? Che persona irritante. sei lothar


Intanto io non ho dato della zoccola a nessuno.
Quindi per cortesia sistema i quote


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovviamente lasciare* la fidanzata a casa *per un giorno non è possibile vero? La fidanzata fare il gesto di dire vai pure senza di me no eh?
> Ma come si fa a non mettere sempre un figlio davanti a tutto e soprattutto in un giorno così speciale per lui?
> Comunque gli uomini si fanno rigirare come calzini a volte.
> In questi gg sti argomenti mi irritano più del solito....


:up:
sono totalmente d'accordo, mi piacerebbe sapere cosa c'entra la fidanzata 
con la prima comunione di un bambino nato da un matrimonio che non la riguarda.
Buon senso, come dicevo prima, questo sconosciuto ....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma infatti non capisco. Tutto sto casino perché la nuova morosetta non può andarsi a bere una birra un paio d'ore da sola quel giorno?
> Mica Muore...


non lo so
A me verrebbe spontaneo consigliare il mio compagno di dedicarsi al figlio quel giorno


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> :up:
> sono totalmente d'accordo, mi piacerebbe sapere cosa c'entra la fidanzata
> con la prima comunione di un bambino nato da un matrimonio che non la riguarda.
> Buon senso, come dicevo prima, questo sconosciuto ....


Ma non è che non c'entra
Ma in questo caso se il bambino per primo non gradisce la sua presenza non capiso perchè rovinargli la giornata
diverso è se la nuova compagna è ben accetta
Ho partecipato a più eventi in cui i cogniugi si sono presentati con i nuovi ripettavi compagni


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non lo so
> A me verrebbe spontaneo consigliare il mio compagno di dedicarsi al figlio quel giorno


Come sei vestita?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Come sei vestita?



Ma vai cagare:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Come sei vestita?


ahahahahahaha


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E, fatalità...



Hahahahahaha Joey!!!


----------



## @lex (21 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma infatti non capisco. Tutto sto casino perché la nuova morosetta non può andarsi a bere una birra un paio d'ore da sola quel giorno?
> Mica Muore...


Prima di tutto se non rispetti tu la tua compagna tuo figlio lo possa fare?
far capire ai figll che i nuovi compagni. dei genitori vanno rispettati se non volutinoene no? Magari la morosetta di cui parli è una persona che merita rispetto. prina di parlare bisognerebbe sentire tutte e due le campane. una volta che ho caputo che il compagno della mia ex moglie è un brav‘‘ uomo e voleva sincerabene a mia figlia ho sempre fatto di tutto per favorire quel rappo


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Prima di tutto se non rispetti tu la tua compagna tuo figlio lo possa fare?
> far capire ai figll che i nuovi compagni. dei genitori vanno rispettati se non volutinoene no? Magari la morosetta di cui parli è una persona che merita rispetto. prina di parlare bisognerebbe sentire tutte e due le campane. una volta che ho caputo che il compagno della mia ex moglie è un brav‘‘ uomo e voleva sincerabene a mia figlia ho sempre fatto di tutto per favorire quel rappo


Ma io sono d'accordo con te
Lei ha detto che il figlio non la vuole
Ora con il tempo se i genitori saranno bravi sono certa che faranno capire al ragazzino la validità di questa persona.
Ad oggi lui non la vuole ed é la sua festa.
Credo che anche il ragazzino abbia diritto al rispetto di entrambi i genitori


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Prima di tutto se non rispetti tu la tua compagna tuo figlio lo possa fare?
> far capire ai figll che i nuovi compagni. dei genitori vanno rispettati se non *volutinoene* no? Magari la morosetta di cui parli è una persona che merita rispetto. prina di parlare bisognerebbe sentire tutte e due le campane. una volta che ho caputo che il compagno della mia ex moglie è un brav‘‘ uomo e voleva *sincerabene* a mia figlia ho sempre fatto di tutto per favorire quel *rappo*



Ma come scrivi? Mi sembri Rosa


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Prima di tutto se non rispetti tu la tua compagna tuo figlio lo possa fare?
> far capire ai figll che i nuovi compagni. dei genitori vanno rispettati se non volutinoene no? Magari la morosetta di cui parli è una persona che merita rispetto. prina di parlare bisognerebbe sentire tutte e due le campane. una volta che ho caputo che il compagno della mia ex moglie è un brav‘‘ uomo e voleva sincerabene a mia figlia ho sempre fatto di tutto per favorire quel rappo


è vero un po' tutto, nei tempi opportuni.
voglio dire che soprattutto all'inizio ci vuole accortezza a far conoscere i figli a nuovi compagni e se occorre saper mettersi da parte.poi, a legami consolidati e figli che hanno metabolizzato e digerito si può procedere a creare la famiglia allargata


----------



## @lex (21 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto io non ho dato della zoccola a nessuno.
> Quindi per cortesia sistema i quote


Guarda parla con lothar che non ha capito come cazzo si quota dopi tutto sto tempo che sta qui a rompere i cojones. lo ha scritto lothar che la compagna del suo amico 
è zoccola, cuntent? non vorrei lothar come compaesano figurati come amico...brrrrr


----------



## @lex (21 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma come scrivi? Mi sembri Rosa


Cellulare e quando provo. correggere faccio peggio


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Cellulare e quando provo. correggere faccio peggio


parla registarti e posta. io ho fatto la mia dichiarazione di amore e JB cosi...ma lui non mi ha cagata di striscio


----------



## @lex (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero un po' tutto, nei tempi opportuni.
> voglio dire che soprattutto all'inizio ci vuole accortezza a far conoscere i figli a nuovi compagni e se occorre saper mettersi da parte.poi, a legami consolidati e figli che hanno metabolizzato e digerito si può procedere a creare la famiglia allargata


Annali non mi pare abbia scritto da quanto tempo la “morosetta“ è la compagna del padre. se il figlio non vorrà mai la compagna del padre che si fa? Si esclude ed emargina questa persona che per quanto possiamo sapere potrebbe essere una bravisdima donna.non credo sia producente assecondare il bambino. caso mai annali dovrebbe perorare la causa della compagna ae vuole bene a suo figlio. perché alimentare un odio fa male prima di tutto a lui. ne convieni. convengo che è difficile e non è da tutti. ma prima di guardare gli altri guardare prima a sé. stessi. capisco....bisogna sforzarsi....


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

ma qui non si parlava dello spazio di un giorno  e cioè della comunione per non creare tensioni?





Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Annali non mi pare abbia scritto da quanto tempo la “morosetta“ è la compagna del padre. *se il figlio non vorrà mai la compagna del padre che si fa?* Si esclude ed emargina questa persona che per quanto possiamo sapere potrebbe essere una bravisdima donna.non credo sia producente assecondare il bambino. caso mai annali dovrebbe perorare la causa della compagna ae vuole bene a suo figlio. perché alimentare un odio fa male prima di tutto a lui. ne convieni. convengo che è difficile e non è da tutti. ma prima di guardare gli altri guardare prima a sé. stessi. capisco....bisogna sforzarsi....


----------



## lothar57 (21 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Guarda parla con lothar che non ha capito come cazzo si quota dopi tutto sto tempo che sta qui a rompere i cojones. lo ha scritto lothar che la compagna del suo amico
> è zoccola, cuntent? non vorrei lothar come compaesano figurati come amico...brrrrr



vecchio gallo starnazzante cuccia!
se il sito funziona male.non c'entro.......dai mo angel hai rotto le palle..va mo da Sorella Goretti a Pegli ora.poveretta......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (21 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vecchio gallo starnazzante cuccia!
> se il sito funziona male.non c'entro.......dai mo angel hai rotto le palle..va mo da Sorella Goretti a Pegli ora.poveretta......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cretino il sito funziona male solo per te? Manco un semplice quote sai fare....uo mi vergognerei fosso in te....pure la giustificazione come a scuola. ma non era di marassi? Che ignoranza crassa. impara la geografia


----------



## @lex (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma qui non si parlava dello spazio di un giorno  e cioè della comunione per non creare tensioni?


Infatti da qualche parte bisogna pur iniziare. e qualeoccasione migliore per iniziare? Una festa dove può. questa compagna fare un regalino al bambino e domostrargli che forse non è il mostro che lui si èdisegnato. pronto a cambiare idea se si avranno più informazioni sulla situazione


----------



## lothar57 (21 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Cretino il sito funziona male solo per te? Manco un semplice quote sai fare....uo mi vergognerei fosso in te....pure la giustificazione come a scuola. ma non era di marassi? Che ignoranza crassa. impara la geografia[/QUOTE
> 
> che lingua e'???razza di un patacca invornito.......
> 
> a Marassi c'e il convento..a Pegli,la casa dei piaceri..ti debbo insegnare tutto??


----------



## @lex (21 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Angeletto Merkel ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cretino il sito funziona male solo per te? Manco un semplice quote sai fare....uo mi vergognerei fosso in te....pure la giustificazione come a scuola. ma non era di marassi? Che ignoranza crassa. impara la geografia[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (21 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sua maestà ignoranza enciclopedica, io scrivo col cell e quindi faccio errori e non mi giustifi p come un idiota cinquenne
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2014)

Lothar piantala di quotare a cazzo!


----------



## @lex (21 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Angeletto Merkel ha detto:
> 
> 
> > buon viaggio piccioncini!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

ma non sarà no un mostro, dai.qui la priorità però è la serenità di un bambino per un giorno , poi con calma ci si muoverà di conseguenza 





Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Infatti da qualche parte bisogna pur iniziare. e qualeoccasione migliore per iniziare? Una festa dove può. questa compagna fare un regalino al bambino e domostrargli che forse non è il mostro che lui si èdisegnato. pronto a cambiare idea se si avranno più informazioni sulla situazione


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Infatti da qualche parte bisogna pur iniziare. e qualeoccasione migliore per iniziare? Una festa dove può. questa compagna fare un regalino al bambino e domostrargli che forse non è il mostro che lui si èdisegnato. pronto a cambiare idea se si avranno più informazioni sulla situazione


Il giorno peggiore se quel ragazzino quando la vede si mette di cattivo umore. Perché rovinargli una festa?
Ci saranno mille occasioni. Un cinema una pizza una giornata al parco. Si faranno tentativi e si spera che tutti collaborino per far capire a questo ragazzo che questa donna non é un mostro ma anzi puó diventare una figura di riferimento nella sua vita.In quel giorno è giusto che non abbia motivi per rabbuiarsi e per un genitore non credo sia un gran sacrificio stare per un giorno senza la compagna.
Ripeto fossi io la compagna farei di tutto per convincere il padre ad andare alla comunione amche senza di me
Se sei una persona intelligente capisci che il  figlio del tuo compagno arriva sempre dopo di te, giustamente direi.


----------



## @lex (21 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Lothar piantala di quotare a cazzo!


io ho capito perché quota di merda. ma è troppo complicato da capire per lui
:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

mi sa che non usa rispondi citando ma il copia e incolla


----------



## lothar57 (21 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E stiamo pure venendo dalle tue parti....che ne dici di un ape così posso sputarti in faccia lo spritz come meriti?
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sa che non usa rispondi citando ma il copia e incolla



Hahahahaha é vero!!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

no.ma come caspita fa, mi pare non sia nemmeno che includa parentesi nell'evidenziare


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2014)

Adesso provo anch'io


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da lothar57
> 
> 
> E stiamo pure venendo dalle tue parti....che ne dici di un ape così posso sputarti in faccia lo spritz come meriti?
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2014)

No, non viene come fa lui!


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Adesso provo anch'io[/QUOTE
> cos'ì si scompagina ma a lui vengono fuori il suo e l'altro nick


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

come cazzarola fa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Marzo 2014)

Quinti.......ocio che finisci male:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Adesso provo anch'io[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quinti.......ocio che finisci male:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Quotami, dai! Sono tutta tua!


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> prova prova sa saaaaaa



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annalì (22 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ti dico brevemente il mio pensiero, che parte da esperienze di vita vissuta e da racconti di persone
> che hanno avuto queste problematiche (non profani, insomma).
> la premessa è che i figli dovrebbero essere lasciati fuori dai nuovi rapporti con compagni/e nati dopo
> la separazione: questo è il principio, proprio per evitare inopportune commistioni/sovrapposizioni con
> ...


su quanto hai detto hai la mia completa approvazione, per quanto mi riguarda e per quanto ho potuto non ho mai fatto conoscere altri partner a mio figlio in questi anni (è vero anche che con nessuno si è creata una relazione duratura) ma non siamo fatti tutti uguali, infatti il mio ex in questo frattempo gliene ha presentate diverse, con figli e senza, creando rapporti e interrompendoli anche bruscamente, con questa qui ci vive insieme e da qui il problema...inizialmente il bambino ne era entusiasta, me ne parlava estasiato ed era contento di andare da loro nei we, poi pian piano ha cominciato non parlandomene più (ovviamente non ho mai chiesto ne indagato), poi durante i we che era da loro ha cominciato a chiamarmi al cell  e voleva stare tutto il tempo al tel con me, dicendomi che loro non se lo filavano per niente e lui si sentiva solo...
ovviamente ho spiegato al piccolo che lui non era obbligato ad andare a casa del papà se si sentiva a disagio e da lì ha preferito non andarci più....
premesso che prima ne ho parlato con lui, l'ho invitato a casa e ho chiesto il perchè di questa situazione, a suo dire era tutto normale, mentre invece il piccolo in lacrime raccontava che loro due parlavano sempre tra di loro come se lui non ci fosse, che lei non faceva altro che dargli comandi e che il papà non lo "proteggeva", insomma quell'incontro è stato una tragedia....
alla fine ho proposto al papà che per il momento poteva venire a trovare il bambino a casa nostra e stare un pò con lui, andare a fare un giro e cose così (ovviamente lui a casa nostra non ci è mai venuto...e lascio a voi immaginare perchè) e poi col tempo cercare di ricucire il rapporto...invece si è scucito ancora di più, mio figlio mi ripete continuamente che a causa della nuova fidanzata il papà non passa il tempo con lui, che lui la detesta perchè litigano di continuo e lei gli dice un sacco di parolacce , a questo sono rimasta basita, insomma è una situazione pessima...e intanto la comunione si avvicina


----------



## disincantata (22 Marzo 2014)

:mrgreen:





Minerva ha detto:


> possibile che per un giorno non possiate coesistere pacificamente?
> porca miseria per un figlio mi pare il minimo


Io lascerei a casa compagno/compagna e regalerei a mio figlio una giornata 'solo sua'.

Gli adulti in quanto tali devono mettersi in secondo piano.


----------



## MK (22 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Prima di tutto se non rispetti tu la tua compagna tuo figlio lo possa fare?
> far capire ai figll che i nuovi compagni. dei genitori vanno rispettati se non volutinoene no? Magari la morosetta di cui parli è una persona che merita rispetto. prina di parlare bisognerebbe sentire tutte e due le campane. una volta che ho caputo che il compagno della mia ex moglie è un brav‘‘ uomo e voleva sincerabene a mia figlia ho sempre fatto di tutto per favorire quel rappo


Come ben sai su questo discorso siamo sempre stati lontani anni luce. IO da nuova compagna non mi permetterei mai di imporre la mia presenza. I genitori sono due. Se uno dei due non gradisce che sia presente l'altro/altra, l'altro/altra fa il piacere di 'sacrificarsi'. Ho una cara amica che conosciamo entrambi che ha lo stesso problema di Annalì. Che un uomo si metta sullo stesso piano di nuove compagne gelose e paranoiche delle ex mi fa strano.


----------



## disincantata (22 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ti dico brevemente il mio pensiero, che parte da esperienze di vita vissuta e da racconti di persone
> che hanno avuto queste problematiche (non profani, insomma).
> la premessa è che i figli dovrebbero essere lasciati fuori dai nuovi rapporti con compagni/e nati dopo
> la separazione: questo è il principio, proprio per evitare inopportune commistioni/sovrapposizioni con
> ...



Trovo assurde entrambe le cose.

Si possono lasciare fuori i figli quando non si è sicuri che il nuovo compagno/a sia una scelta definitiva, poi diventa assurdo continuare a farlo.

Ovvio che devono essere integrati e ben accolti, altrimenti si è sbagliato nuovamente scelta.

Peggio ancora non coinvolgerli quando nascono nuovi fratelli. Se gli adulti sanno come porsi i figli li accettano molto molto bene e diventano pure complici.

Sullo sparlare è la cosa peggiore di possa fare, sia verso le ex moglie che gli ex mariti, se proprio erano pessimi meglio un rigoroso silenzio, restano sempre i genitori dei nostri figli.

Parlo per esperienze vissute ed ho pure un amica separata che frequenta senza problemi ex marito e compagna e si stimano molto.

Insomma si ci può separare civilmente, non solo sposarsi civilmente.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2014)

*Annali*



Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Infatti da qualche parte bisogna pur iniziare. e quale occasione migliore per iniziare? Una festa dove può questa compagna fare un regalino al bambino e domostrargli che forse non è il mostro che lui si è disegnato. pronto a cambiare idea se si avranno più informazioni sulla situazione


Un bambino a che età fa la comunione? A 10 anni?
E si dà per certo che quello che ha detto mesi fa lo pensi ancora e soprattutto che sia immutabile?
Altra cosa è se Annali ha un astio che anche non a parole trasmette al bambino e se la presenza della nuova compagna, irritando lei, darebbe inquietudine al bambino.
Non che io trovi questo incomprensibile, anzi.
Se il rinfresco è in casa ci vuole un invito chiaro. Se è in un locale anche.
Annali devi decidere cosa vuoi tu e il bambino accetterà quello che tu vorrai.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un bambino a che età fa la comunione? A 10 anni?
> E si dà per certo che quello che ha detto mesi fa lo pensi ancora e soprattutto che sia immutabile?
> Altra cosa è se Annali ha un astio che anche non a parole trasmette al bambino e se la presenza della nuova compagna, irritando lei, darebbe inquietudine al bambino.
> Non che io trovi questo incomprensibile, anzi.
> ...


Quindi decide la mamma infischiandosene di quello che desidera il bimbo?
Non sono d'acvordo.
Io spiegherei al ragazzo che sarebbe carino che con il padre ci fosse la compagna ma davanti al suo rifiuto non imporrei nulla
Non mi sembra un grossi sacrificuo per il padre. Mi porrei delle domande se lo fosse.


----------



## JON (22 Marzo 2014)

Annalì ha detto:


> eccoci ci siamo...a giugno il mio bambino farà la comunione e io non so come gestirla...
> io e il papà siamo ormai separati da 7 (quasi 8) anni, ma vorrei che quel giorno per mio figlio fosse indimenticabile...
> il papà ha già glissato quando ho proposto una piccola festicciola a casa nostra con i nonni, zii e cugini (pochi per la verità), a me sembra brutto dare le bomboniere fuori dalla chiesa e poi andrcene con i  miei parenti....
> cosa fare???
> pls help!!!


Beh, intanto non hai molto tempo. Giugno arriva in fretta.
Lui dovrebbe capire che la comunione del figlio va onorata, per cui dovrebbe trovare il modo. Se gli proponessi il ristorante? Qualcosa di più formale e che metta tutti a proprio agio.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2014)

Annalì ha detto:


> su quanto hai detto hai la mia completa approvazione, per quanto mi riguarda e per quanto ho potuto non ho mai fatto conoscere altri partner a mio figlio in questi anni (è vero anche che con nessuno si è creata una relazione duratura) ma non siamo fatti tutti uguali, infatti il mio ex in questo frattempo gliene ha presentate diverse, con figli e senza, creando rapporti e interrompendoli anche bruscamente, con questa qui ci vive insieme e da qui il problema...inizialmente il bambino ne era entusiasta, me ne parlava estasiato ed era contento di andare da loro nei we, poi pian piano ha cominciato non parlandomene più (ovviamente non ho mai chiesto ne indagato), poi durante i we che era da loro ha cominciato a chiamarmi al cell  e voleva stare tutto il tempo al tel con me, dicendomi che loro non se lo filavano per niente e lui si sentiva solo...
> ovviamente ho spiegato al piccolo che lui non era obbligato ad andare a casa del papà se si sentiva a disagio e da lì ha preferito non andarci più....
> premesso che prima ne ho parlato con lui, l'ho invitato a casa e ho chiesto il perchè di questa situazione, a suo dire era tutto normale, mentre invece il piccolo in lacrime raccontava che loro due parlavano sempre tra di loro come se lui non ci fosse, che lei non faceva altro che dargli comandi e che il papà non lo "proteggeva", insomma quell'incontro è stato una tragedia....
> alla fine ho proposto al papà che per il momento poteva venire a trovare il bambino a casa nostra e stare un pò con lui, andare a fare un giro e cose così (ovviamente lui a casa nostra non ci è mai venuto...e lascio a voi immaginare perchè) e poi col tempo cercare di ricucire il rapporto...invece si è scucito ancora di più, mio figlio mi ripete continuamente che a causa della nuova fidanzata il papà non passa il tempo con lui, che lui la detesta perchè litigano di continuo e lei gli dice un sacco di parolacce , a questo sono rimasta basita, insomma è una situazione pessima...e intanto la comunione si avvicina


Non avevo letto questo.
Cerca di organizzare un incontro con uno psicologo che vi chiarisca la situazione e come ricomporre tutto.


----------



## MK (22 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi decide la mamma infischiandosene di quello che desidera il bimbo?
> Non sono d'acvordo.
> Io spiegherei al ragazzo che sarebbe carino che con il padre ci fosse la compagna ma davanti al suo rifiuto non imporrei nulla
> Non mi sembra un grossi sacrificuo per il padre. Mi porrei delle domande se lo fosse.


Se Annalì e la compagna del marito non hanno nessun tipo di rapporto non vedo per quale motivo doverla invitare. Altro discorso se si sentono si vedono sono amiche.


----------



## Gian (23 Marzo 2014)

*per annalisa*

ciao...ho letto la lunga risposta che mi hai dato l'altro ieri. sono basito. senti, il tuo ex dovrebbe trovare una persona che io ben conosco, ti assicuro ke lo prenderebbe a legnate. e' grazie a uomini di questo genere se non di riesce a organizzare contatti stabili nelle visite
 per il resto d accordo con brunetta, interpella subito uno psicologo.


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2014)

i bambini e non solo bambini dei separati raccontano una marea di cazzate. potrebbe bastare che una nuova compagna dica o faccia una cosa sgradita al figlio/a che fino 5 minuti prima non aveva nessuna avversità verso questa persona per diventare un  fastidio al figlio/a. e da lì possono anche partire una serie di bugie.
Chissà se annali ha verificato o almeno chiesto all'ex marito se quello che il figlio le diceva corrispondesse al vero. a me è successo che mia figlia manipolasse la realtà e facesse passare il compagno della mia ex per uno stronzo. il perché? perché naturalmente diceva la sua in casa sua (senza insultare o menarla o porsi in maniera realmente sgradevole). non è che una persona debba essere per forza neutra.


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Se Annalì e la compagna del marito non hanno nessun tipo di rapporto non vedo per quale motivo doverla invitare. Altro discorso se si sentono si vedono sono amiche.


il rapporto ce l'ha col padre ed essendo genitori alla pari non vedo perché si debba tenere in più conto il non rapporto della madre col rapporto del padre. ah si, la madre lo ha partorito....


----------



## Sole (23 Marzo 2014)

Ho letto parte degli interventi e vorrei dire la mia.

In una situazione normale penso che una compagna convivente col padre del bambino avrebbe il diritto di partecipare alla comunione in quanto figura 'familiare'... se però c'è una situazione di disagio, ritengo sia doveroso non mettere benzina sul fuoco e lasciare che il bambino si goda la sua festa senza tensioni.

Detto questo, però, vorrei dire che a me non sembra corretto assecondare il bimbo e le sue antipatie permettendogli addirittura di non frequentare la casa del padre. Non credo sia così che si risolvono i problemi.

Il mio ex marito ha avuto diverse fidanzate, tutte presentate ai nostri figli senza che loro subissero traumi. Oggi ha una compagna stabile e i miei figli la frequentano spesso. Io chiedo sempre di lei, di come è con loro, se la trovano simpatica...e fortunatamente mi sembrano sereni e contenti di vedere lei e i suoi figli. Ma se ci fossero problemi io innanzitutto indagherei per capirne la vera causa (a volte i bambini rigirano le cose a modo loro per semplice gelosia), poi inviterei il mio ex a farsi carico della cosa e mi affiderei al suo buonsenso e a quello della sua compagna. Ma certamente non asseconderei a prescindere i miei figli a meno che non venissi a conoscenza di validi e veri motivi per allontanarli da lei e dal loro padre.
Penso che una madre in questo caso, appurato che si tratta di una semplice antipatia e non di comportamenti negligenti o scorretti, possa dare il suo contributo solo facilitando il rapporto tra la nuova compagna e i suoi figli. I conflitti possono esistere: enfatizzarli e creare ulteriori fratture o barriere è controproducente.


----------



## disincantata (23 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ho letto parte degli interventi e vorrei dire la mia.
> 
> In una situazione normale penso che una compagna convivente col padre del bambino avrebbe il diritto di partecipare alla comunione in quanto figura 'familiare'... se però c'è una situazione di disagio, ritengo sia doveroso non mettere benzina sul fuoco e lasciare che il bambino si goda la sua festa senza tensioni.
> 
> ...


Questo sicuramente.

Per il bene dei figli bisognerebbe invogliarli a frequentare la casa del padre e nuova compagna.


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo sicuramente.
> 
> Per il bene dei figli bisognerebbe invogliarli a frequentare la casa del padre e nuova compagna.


a meno che questa non sia una *PROVATA* e inenarrabile stronza. le sole parole di un bambino non sono sufficienti anche se sono dei nostri figli e li amiamo. i bambini possono essere (per varie motivazioni e non per insita e gratuita cattiveria) a loro volta degli stronzetti/e inenarrabili


----------



## disincantata (23 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> a meno che questa non sia una *PROVATA* e inenarrabile stronza. le sole parole di un bambino non sono sufficienti anche se sono dei nostri figli e li amiamo. i bambini possono essere (per varie motivazioni e non per insita e gratuita cattiveria) a loro volta degli stronzetti/e inenarrabili



Tutto può essere. Se lei ha figli è molto meglio, ma se non ne ha qualche rischio di gelosia verso il figlio di lui esiste eccome. Come la voglia di stare sola con il compagno e considerare il figlio un di più. Purtroppo ci sono donne cosi, spero non sia questo il caso.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tutto può essere. Se lei ha figli è molto meglio, ma se non ne ha qualche rischio di gelosia verso il figlio di lui esiste eccome. Come la voglia di stare sola con il compagno e considerare il figlio un di più. Purtroppo ci sono donne cosi, spero non sia questo il caso.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ho letto parte degli interventi e vorrei dire la mia.
> 
> In una situazione normale penso che una compagna convivente col padre del bambino avrebbe il diritto di partecipare alla comunione in quanto figura 'familiare'... se però c'è una situazione di disagio, ritengo sia doveroso non mettere benzina sul fuoco e lasciare che il bambino si goda la sua festa senza tensioni.
> 
> ...


Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te.


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tutto può essere. Se lei ha figli è molto meglio, ma se non ne ha qualche rischio di gelosia verso il figlio di lui esiste eccome. Come la voglia di stare sola con il compagno e considerare il figlio un di più. Purtroppo ci sono donne cosi, spero non sia questo il caso.


ma sono d'accordo. ma esistono anche figli che magari se la nuova compagna/o dice una piccola cosa (esempio? che ne so. va a casa del padre e mette in disordine e lei gli/le dice di riordinare in maniera educata) e da quel momento diventa una stronza cagacazzo che si è permessa di dirlgli/le di fare qualcosa senza averne l'autorità e non degna né di rispetto né di considerazione e di conseguenza non frequentabile


----------



## disincantata (23 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ma sono d'accordo. ma esistono anche figli che magari se la nuova compagna/o dice una piccola cosa (esempio? che ne so. va a casa del padre e mette in disordine e lei gli/le dice di riordinare in maniera educata) e da quel momento diventa una stronza cagacazzo che si è permessa di dirlgli/le di fare qualcosa senza averne l'autorità e non degna né di rispetto né di considerazione e di conseguenza non frequentabile



Si parla sempre per esperienze, altrimenti è teoria.

Io trovo pericolose le nuove compagne senza figli. Se poi sono precisine e pignole aiutoooooooooooo!

Se inoltre sono possessive verso il compagno e gelose dei figli è una battaglia persa.

Non parlo tanto per...........

Questo caso può essere diverso.


----------



## Sole (23 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tutto può essere. Se lei ha figli è molto meglio, ma se non ne ha qualche rischio di gelosia verso il figlio di lui esiste eccome. Come la voglia di stare sola con il compagno e considerare il figlio un di più. Purtroppo ci sono donne cosi, spero non sia questo il caso.


Sicuramente essere madre aiuta molto una compagna a capire e rispettare il rapporto 'padre/figlio'.

Ma forse proprio perché per chi non é genitore è difficile comprendere tutte le dinamiche in gioco, un periodo di rodaggio fatto di alti, bassi ed errori vari ci puó stare tutto.


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si parla sempre per esperienze, altrimenti è teoria.
> 
> Io trovo pericolose le nuove compagne senza figli. Se poi sono precisine e pignole aiutoooooooooooo!
> 
> ...


aridaje....e sono d'accordo! questo non significa che tutte le nuove compagne senza figli debbano essere necessariamente stronze con i figli del compagno....tutto può essere smentito. dico solo attenzione a quello che ci dicono i figli senza andare a fondo. se mia figlia avesse spalato merda gratuitamente sul compagno della mia ex per manipolarmi e non frequentarlo e mi avesse chiesto di non invitarlo alla sua comunione mi spiace, ma se lo sarebbe cuccato in prima fila in chiesa e al tavolo d'onore e zitta e mosca... echecazzo!!!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> aridaje....e sono d'accordo! questo non significa che tutte le nuove compagne senza figli debbano essere necessariamente stronze con i figli del compagno....tutto può essere smentito. dico solo attenzione a quello che ci dicono i figli senza andare a fondo. se mia figlia avesse spalato merda gratuitamente sul compagno della mia ex per manipolarmi e non frequentarlo e mi avesse chiesto di non invitarlo alla sua comunione mi spiace, ma se lo sarebbe cuccato in prima fila in chiesa e al tavolo d'onore e zitta e mosca... echecazzo!!!


In che senso manipolarti?
io credo che i figki debbano avere tutto il tempo che gli occorre per accettare un nuovo compagno.
se la comunione arriva in un momento in cui per loro questa persona ë un estraneo o comunque poco più di un conoscente o comunwue non hanno ancora instaurato un rapporto importante é loro diritto non volerlo alla comunione.
visto che non sono separata e non ho un nuovo compagno mi spiegate, ma davvero senza polemica, dove sta il problema di lasciare per un giorno a casa il nuovo compagno? 
E, se invece si é il nuovo compagno davvero non viene spontaneo fare un passo indietro senza minimamente creare tensione?
in un nuovo rapporto i rispettivi figli o i figli dell'altro non hanno sempre la precedenza?
ma davvero un adulto si sente in competizione con un ragazzo? Essere al secondo posto é un problema?


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> In che senso manipolarti?
> io credo che i figki debbano avere tutto il tempo che gli occorre per accettare un nuovo compagno.
> *se* la comunione arriva in un momento in cui per loro questa persona ë un estraneo o comunque poco più di un conoscente o comunwue non hanno ancora instaurato un rapporto importante é loro diritto non volerlo alla comunione.
> visto che non sono separata e non ho un nuovo compagno mi spiegate, ma davvero senza polemica, dove sta il problema di lasciare per un giorno a casa il nuovo compagno?
> ...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah* SE
*e no, non hanno la precedenza mi accorgessi sia un loro capriccio


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah* SE
> *e no, non hanno la precedenza mi accorgessi sia un loro capriccio


Ok. Io cercherei di affrontare le loro insicurezze e capire da dove arriva il capriccio. Credo che non esistono capricci prolungati fini a se stessi.
Un conto è il capriccio di un giorno per un gioco, quando non si accetta una siruazione prolungata per me non è un capriccio. A quel punto io metto da parte qualunque situazione li metta a disagio e tento un approccio diverso.
Se non vogliono il nuovo compagno splicemente perchè dopo una separazione volessero la loro madre o i loro padre tutto per loro visto che non possono più viverli come li vivevano prima capirei il capriccio. 
E comunque i miei figli arriverebbero sempre prima di un nuovo compagno e credo che da madre non starei con un uomo che mettesse i suoi figli dopo di me.


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok. Io cercherei di affrontare le loro insicurezze e capire da dove arriva il capriccio. Credo che non esistono capricci prolungati fini a se stessi.
> Un conto è il capriccio di un giorno per un gioco, quando non si accetta una siruazione prolungata per me non è un capriccio. A quel punto io metto da parte qualunque situazione li metta a disagio e tento un approccio diverso.
> Se non vogliono il nuovo compagno splicemente perchè dopo una separazione volessero la loro madre o i loro padre tutto per loro visto che non possono più viverli come li vivevano prima capirei il capriccio.
> E comunque i miei figli arriverebbero sempre prima di un nuovo compagno e credo che da madre non starei con un uomo che mettesse i suoi figli dopo di me.


Senti, ho scritto che i miei figli verrebbero dopo se si trattasse di un capriccio PROVATO e GRATUITO. Se mi accorgessi che fosse un disagio profondo verso la mia compagna significherebbe che lei è una merda di donna con i miei figli e quindi no, nemmeno io ci starei. detto questo per l'egoismo gratuito dei miei figli no, non metterei da parte la mia compagna e se la dovrebbero cuccare. i loro egoismi fine a sé stessi se li terrebbero per loro. quindi parliamo della stessa cosa. solo che partiamo da due parti opposte. io dalla parte critica e per capire. tu dalla parte acritica i figli hanno sempre ragione


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Senti, ho scritto che i miei figli verrebbero dopo se si trattasse di un capriccio PROVATO e GRATUITO. Se mi accorgessi che fosse un disagio profondo verso la mia compagna significherebbe che lei è una merda di donna con i miei figli e quindi no, nemmeno io ci starei. detto questo per l'egoismo gratuito dei miei figli no, non metterei da parte la mia compagna e se la dovrebbero cuccare. i loro egoismi fine a sé stessi se li terrebbero per loro. quindi parliamo della stessa cosa. solo che partiamo da due parti opposte. io dalla parte critica e per capire. tu dalla parte acritica i figli hanno sempre ragione


No non ho detto che hanno sempre ragione.
Per te la tua compagna puó essere la donna migliore del mondo (discorso in generale) e i tuoi figli potrebvero comunque non voler passare il tempo con lei.
Ora dipende molto dall'età e dalla capacità che hanno di comprendere.
Quello che dico io che il capriccio non puó durare all'infinito. Se dura nel tempo per me non è un capriccio e poco c'entra con le qualità dell'altra persona.
Quindi siamo partiti da una comunione e io per un giorno tutti questi problemi, capriccio o non capriccio non me li farei sia che fossi da una parte o dall'altra.
Dopodiché io e te partiamo sicuramente da posizioni diverse. Ugualmente rispettabili. 
Ma di questo abbiamo ampiamente discusso


----------



## viola di mare (24 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ti dico brevemente il mio pensiero, che parte da esperienze di vita vissuta e da racconti di persone
> che hanno avuto queste problematiche (non profani, insomma).
> la premessa è che i figli dovrebbero essere lasciati fuori dai nuovi rapporti con compagni/e nati dopo
> la separazione: questo è il principio, proprio per evitare inopportune commistioni/sovrapposizioni con
> ...





viola di mare ha detto:


> il mio ex compagno e la sua ex moglie per la comunione della figlia si sono organizzati così: ino il pranzo (Lui) e Lei la cena, però al pranzo era presente anche Lei ed alla cena era stato invitato anche Lui che però non è andato...
> una tristezza infinita!!!
> dopo la comunione potreste andare che ne so in un agriturismo tutti insieme, festeggiare il tuo bambino (mica dovete mangiare seduti allo stesso tavolo per forza tra parenti) e poi ognuno paga per i suoi... il resto - bomboniere, fotografo - metà per uno.
> poi boh non so che dirti, quando mio figlio farà la comunione io inviterò tutti, compresa compagna del mio ex marito, ma la sorella no, lei non ha invitato mio figlio SUO NIPOTE alla cresima del figlio (con le ire di tutto il parentado paterno, ma non c'è stato verso, dopo sarei dovuta apparire io), sta stronza!
> ...


La mia esperienza è questa: quando la figlia grande di G. l'anno scorso ha fatto la comunione, mi ha espressamente invitato, io siccome però sono una persona per bene ho gentilmente declinato l'invito perchè non volevo turbare un giorno importante per questa ragazzina partendo già dal fatto che i genitori con le rispettive famiglie avrebbero festeggiato uno a pranzo l'altra a cena.
la mamma della piccola con la quale io ho un bellissimo rapporto, mi ha chiamato e mi ha chiesto di andare, mi ha detto che se ci fossi stata io sarebbe stata anche più tranquilla, perchè era molto che non vedeva la famiglia di lui e sopratutto perche le figlie mi vogliono bene e lei si sente al sicuro se stanno con me, ed io sono andata e per sentirmi meno in imbarazzo visto che ho una passione per la fotografia ho fatto la fotografa ufficiale...
la sera è andato il compagno della mamma alla cena e tutto sommato la comunicante ha passato una bella e tranquilla giornata.
ribadisco però che la decisione di fare due feste separate io non l'ho condivisa e se fosse stato che i rapporti non fossero stati così belli io avrei decisamente fatto un passo indietro e lasciato che loro festeggiassero la figlia senza di me... sarebbe stato naturale... come è stato naturale per la mia ex cognata scegliere di non invitare il nipote (mio figlio) per far venire la puttana che ha rovinato il mio matrimonio insieme al padre di mio figlio che non ha mosso paglia per avere accanto a se il suo bambino...
questo per dire che non tutti hanno coscienza e che io non sono speciale, ma sono per bene al contrario di molti!


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> possibile che per un giorno non possiate coesistere pacificamente?
> porca miseria per un figlio mi pare il minimo


:up:

I miei si sono incontrati per il mio.... matrimonio.
Dopo 28 anni dalla separazione. Circa.
Prima era mia nonna a gestire i rapporti con mio padre.
Finalmente ho avuto una foto di loro due insieme.
Un consiglio:
un figlio deve avere due genitori.
Il padre e la madre.
Anche se separati.
Non importa. 
Ma deve averli.
Altrimenti si rischia che non ne voglia nessuno.


----------



## Sole (24 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che dico io che *il capriccio non puó durare all'infinito*. Se dura nel tempo per me non è un capriccio e poco c'entra con le qualità dell'altra persona.


Sul neretto: ti contraddico. Il capriccio può durare all'infinito in molti casi, eccome.
Ci sono bambini/ragazzi che, vuoi per carattere, vuoi per come sono stati educati, vuoi perché magari hanno vissuti familiari difficili, sono problematici a prescindere, gelosi, oppositivi e bisognosi di attenzioni continue, quindi ostacolano a prescindere le relazioni dei propri genitori.

 In questi casi che si fa?

Se ci si accorge che il problema è del ragazzino e ci si rende conto che lo stesso problema si presenterebbe a prescindere, qualunque persona scegliesse il padre o la madre, è giusto che un genitore si privi di una vita sentimentale o viva in modo castrante e frustrante il suo rapporto d'amore per assecondare il figlio?

La risposta è no. Ma non lo dico io. Lo direbbe qualunque persona di buonsenso o che abbia anche solo una minima infarinatura di studi psicologici.

Per due motivi principali.

1) Innanzitutto sarebbe estremamente diseducativo nei confronti del bambino.
 Gli si passerebbe un messaggio educativamente aberrante: sei tu a decidere della mia vita. Tu poni il veto e io ti assecondo. Tu non vuoi persone nella mia vita e io non le avrò perché ti metto al primo posto.
 Attenzione genitori: un messaggio del genere è in grado di creare mostri. Poi non lamentiamoci se i nostri figli sono fragili, egocentrici e incapaci di reggere la minima contraddizione.

2) Si può prestare attenzione a un figlio ANCHE vivendo una relazione appagante con la persona che amiamo. Le due cose non sono in contraddizione. Non è eliminando un ostacolo (la nuova/il nuovo compagno) che si risolve un problema evidentemente più profondo e radicato. Anzi, eliminare l'ostacolo è una non-soluzione, se andiamo a vedere 

Alla fine penso sia un bel messaggio far capire a un figlio che lo si ama ma che si ha bisogno comunque anche di altri tipi di amore. Se un figlio si sente sicuro dell'amore del proprio genitore, di solito è tranquillo. E, a meno che davvero non ci siano motivi gravi legati a quella specifica persona, la tendenza dovrebbe essere quella di accogliere con serenità il nuovo compagno o la nuova compagna, anche se i piccoli conflitti ci stanno, eccome.

Questo a prescindere dal discorso comunione, su cui ho già espresso il mio parere.


----------



## Sole (24 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> I miei si sono incontrati per il mio.... matrimonio.
> Dopo 28 anni dalla separazione. Circa.
> ...


Sono d'accordo.

Penso che la grande tragedia di molte separazioni sia la 'scomparsa' di uno dei due genitori.

Se mamma e papà, anche se in disaccordo tra loro, mantengono la loro presenza costante nella vita dei figli e riescono a far fronte comune davanti ai problemi dei loro bambini (e a non boicottarsi a vicenda, che è davvero bruttissimo), la separazione può essere un'esperienza triste, ma superabile.


----------



## Gian (24 Marzo 2014)

:unhappy:


----------



## Sole (24 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> :unhappy:


Cioè?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul neretto: ti contraddico. Il capriccio può durare all'infinito in molti casi, eccome.
> Ci sono bambini/ragazzi che, vuoi per carattere, vuoi per come sono stati educati, vuoi perché magari hanno vissuti familiari difficili, sono problematici a prescindere, gelosi, oppositivi e bisognosi di attenzioni continue, quindi ostacolano a prescindere le relazioni dei propri genitori.
> 
> In questi casi che si fa?
> ...


Msi pensato di rinunciare ad un amore per i miei figli. E non credo che non obbligare i miei figli a frequentare una persona che per mille motivi a loro non piace sia non vivere un amore.
Non convivrei mai in una casa che è anche loro con un altro uomo se a loro questa cosa non fa piacere.
Poi ho altre mille seghe mentali mie tra cui non convinvere nella casa che mio marito ha pagato con me con un altro uomo. Ma in quel caso si puó sempre provare ad acquistarne un'altra.
Poi certo lavorerei perchè loro imparino a conoscerlo e apprezzarlo ma se così non fosse non vedo perchè imporglielo.
Non mi sentirei castrata. Non ho bisogno della convivenza per amare un uomo e se mi innamorassi lo farei di un uomo che capisce questo. Se non lo capirà vorrá dire che non è l'uomo per me.


----------



## Sole (24 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Msi pensato di rinunciare ad un amore per i miei figli. E non credo che non obbligare i miei figli a frequentare una persona che per mille motivi a loro non piace sia non vivere un amore.
> Non convivrei mai in una casa che è anche loro con un altro uomo se a loro questa cosa non fa piacere.
> Poi ho altre mille seghe mentali mie tra cui non convinvere nella casa che mio marito ha pagato con me con un altro uomo. Ma in quel caso si puó sempre provare ad acquistarne un'altra.
> Poi certo lavorerei perchè loro imparino a conoscerlo e apprezzarlo ma se così non fosse non vedo perchè imporglielo.
> Non mi sentirei castrata. Non ho bisogno della convivenza per amare un uomo e se mi innamorassi lo farei di un uomo che capisce questo. Se non lo capirà vorrá dire che non è l'uomo per me.


Non è facile per un genitore frequentare una persona senza che i figli la frequentino. Anzi, direi che è impossibile.

Considerato che un genitore separato di solito ha i figli un weekend ogni due settimane e durante la settimana si lavora e non è detto che si abiti vicino alla persona che si frequenta, direi che è impossibile alla lunga stabilire un rapporto serio e profondo con qualcuno tenendo i figli lontani dalla nuova coppia.

Un esempio? Il mio ex marito, se vuole vedere la fidanzata che abita a un'ora di macchina da lui, considerando che anche lei ha figli (e non è detto che non li abbia quando lui non li ha), deve necessariamente organizzarsi in modo che i figli partecipino alla loro vita di coppia.

Sai, quando i problemi li vivi e ti devi organizzare nella pratica, non è tutto così semplice


----------



## Gian (24 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Cioè?



grande tristezza per quello che ha scritto Danny.


----------



## Sole (24 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> grande tristezza per quello che ha scritto Danny.


Eh sì.


----------



## MK (24 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> il rapporto ce l'ha col padre ed essendo genitori alla pari non vedo perché si debba tenere in più conto il non rapporto della madre col rapporto del padre. ah si, la madre lo ha partorito....


Per me rapporto col padre o con la madre è uguale. Il mio fidanzato se non gradito dall'ex marito non verrebbe. Diverso il caso di convivenza col nuovo compagno/a e figlio.


----------



## MK (24 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ho letto parte degli interventi e vorrei dire la mia.
> 
> In una situazione normale penso che una compagna convivente col padre del bambino avrebbe il diritto di partecipare alla comunione in quanto figura 'familiare'... se però c'è una situazione di disagio, ritengo sia doveroso non mettere benzina sul fuoco e lasciare che il bambino si goda la sua festa senza tensioni.
> 
> ...


La disponibilità dovrebbe essere reciproca però. Comunque ribadisco, i genitori sono due, compagni/compagne sono figure altre.


----------



## MK (24 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> In che senso manipolarti?
> io credo che i figki debbano avere tutto il tempo che gli occorre per accettare un nuovo compagno.
> se la comunione arriva in un momento in cui per loro questa persona ë un estraneo o comunque poco più di un conoscente o comunwue non hanno ancora instaurato un rapporto importante é loro diritto non volerlo alla comunione.
> visto che non sono separata e non ho un nuovo compagno mi spiegate, ma davvero senza polemica, dove sta il problema di lasciare per un giorno a casa il nuovo compagno?
> ...


:up:


----------



## Sole (24 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> La disponibilità dovrebbe essere reciproca però. Comunque ribadisco, i genitori sono due, compagni/compagne sono figure altre.


Cosa c'entra?

Ovvio che i compagni non si sostituiscono ai genitori. Ma è naturale che diventino figure stabili e presenti con cui i figli  si relazionano. Trattarli come figure che possono anche non esistere significa eludere un problema che invece, per me, deve essere affrontato (con i tempi e i modi giusti).


----------



## MK (24 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra?
> 
> Ovvio che i compagni non si sostituiscono ai genitori. Ma è naturale che diventino figure stabili e presenti con cui i figli  si relazionano. Trattarli come figure che possono anche non esistere significa eludere un problema che invece, per me, deve essere affrontato (con i tempi e i modi giusti).


Dipende da come si imposta il rapporto. E da quello che si vuole dal rapporto.


----------



## Sole (24 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Dipende da come si imposta il rapporto. E da quello che si vuole dal rapporto.


Ah bè, certo. Io parlo di relazioni profonde in cui si sente il desiderio di condividere tutto con l'altro, figli e famiglia inclusi.


----------



## MK (24 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ah bè, certo. Io parlo di relazioni profonde in cui si sente il desiderio di condividere tutto con l'altro, figli e famiglia inclusi.


Io mica parlavo di relazioni non profonde. Ho condiviso anch'io. Ma la ma idea di famiglia comprendeva il mio ex marito me e nostra figlia. E i reciproci fidanzati (oddio le fidanzate faticavano un po' a dire la verità).


----------



## Sole (24 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Io mica parlavo di relazioni non profonde. Ho condiviso anch'io. Ma la ma idea di famiglia comprendeva il mio ex marito me e nostra figlia. E i reciproci fidanzati (oddio le fidanzate faticavano un po' a dire la verità).


Allora diciamo la stessa cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ah bè, certo. Io parlo di relazioni profonde in cui si sente il desiderio di condividere tutto con l'altro, figli e famiglia inclusi.


Non credo che una relazione senza una convivenza sia meno profonda.
Ma poi nessuno dice che non si debba dividere anche i figli, basta che sia quello che anchr loro vogliono.
Ripeto se preferiscono vivere nella loro casa senza una terza persona è un loro diritto chiedere questo. E non vivrei la cosa come un capriccio o con frustazione. Del resto se pensassero di essere più sereni vivendo con un'altra persona al fianco di mamma o papà non credp esiterebbero a dirlo.


----------



## MK (24 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora diciamo la stessa cosa.


Un'aggiunta alla famiglia che già c'è? Sì diciamo la stessa cosa. Beh io parlo del passato naturalmente. Ora è tutto molto più complicato. Per me.


----------



## Sole (24 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Un'aggiunta alla famiglia che già c'è? Sì diciamo la stessa cosa. Beh io parlo del passato naturalmente. Ora è tutto molto più complicato. Per me.


Io non considero il mio ex marito parte della mia famiglia, nemmeno ci parliamo più (se non per parlare dei nostri figli, sui quali siamo sempre d'accordo, per fortuna). Ma so che per i miei figli io e lui siamo la loro famiglia, ovviamente.

Dalla mia prospettiva, la mia famiglia è composta dai miei figli, dall'uomo che amo e dai miei genitori, che da quando mi sono separata mi hanno supportato in ogni mia scelta, mi hanno fatto sentire protetta... e sono stati meravigliosi nell'accogliere la persona che amo. Per me siamo un tutt'uno.

Ovviamente la mia visione di famiglia deve incastrarsi con quella dei miei figli e direi che per ora sta funzionando bene, meglio di quanto potessi sperare


----------



## MK (24 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non considero il mio ex marito parte della mia famiglia, nemmeno ci parliamo più (se non per parlare dei nostri figli, sui quali siamo sempre d'accordo, per fortuna). Ma so che per i miei figli io e lui siamo la loro famiglia, ovviamente.
> 
> Dalla mia prospettiva, la mia famiglia è composta dai miei figli, dall'uomo che amo e dai miei genitori, che da quando mi sono separata mi hanno supportato in ogni mia scelta, mi hanno fatto sentire protetta... e sono stati meravigliosi nell'accogliere la persona che amo. Per me siamo un tutt'uno.
> 
> Ovviamente la mia visione di famiglia deve incastrarsi con quella dei miei figli e direi che per ora sta funzionando bene, meglio di quanto potessi sperare


Beh però io avevo un rapporto completamente diverso col mio ex marito. Parlavamo tantissimo. Non solo di nostra figlia. La mia famiglia siamo io e mia figlia. E gli amici. Non nascondo che qualche volta un compagno col quale condividere le responsabilità mi piacerebbe. Ma non sarebbe mai il padre, e non so quanto riuscirei ad entrare in una nuova visione di famiglia.


----------



## @lex (24 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Beh però io avevo un rapporto completamente diverso col mio ex marito. Parlavamo tantissimo. Non solo di nostra figlia. La mia famiglia siamo io e mia figlia. E gli amici. Non nascondo che qualche volta un compagno col quale condividere le responsabilità mi piacerebbe. Ma non sarebbe mai il padre, e non so quanto riuscirei ad entrare in una nuova visione di famiglia.


ariDAJE!!! MA DOVE HAI MAI LEtTO IN QUESTO THREAD  che il nuovo compagno/a sarebbe/dovrebbe fare il padre/madre dei suoi figli? hai qualche problema ad uscire dalla tua ottica? non c'entra nulla quello che scrivi con quello che scrivono gli altri:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Sole (24 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Beh però io avevo un rapporto completamente diverso col mio ex marito. Parlavamo tantissimo. Non solo di nostra figlia. La mia famiglia siamo io e mia figlia. E gli amici. Non nascondo che qualche volta un compagno col quale condividere le responsabilità mi piacerebbe. Ma non sarebbe mai il padre, e non so quanto riuscirei ad entrare in una nuova visione di famiglia.


Purtroppo il mio ex marito non ha mai accettato l'idea che io l'abbia lasciato. Mi amava molto e mi ha sempre visto come l'amore della sua vita.

Ho provato per un anno e mezzo a trasformare il nostro legame in amicizia...per me sarebbe stato possibile, perché io gli ho sempre voluto molto bene e da tempo non lo amavo più.
Ma il suo amore per me è sempre stato molto passionale e non si è mai trasformato, purtroppo.

Così mi sono arresa e ho capito che per il bene mio (stavo impazzendo dietro i suoi alti e bassi) e dei nostri figli, sarebbe stato meglio troncare ogni rapporto. E' stato difficile, ma stiamo meglio così. Probabilmente sta meglio anche lui.

Triste, dopo tutto quello che abbiamo condiviso (che era tanto, tantissimo... lui era il mio migliore amico, prima che tutto il resto). Ma questa è la vita.


----------



## MK (24 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ariDAJE!!! MA DOVE HAI MAI LEtTO IN QUESTO THREAD  che il nuovo compagno/a sarebbe/dovrebbe fare il padre/madre dei suoi figli? hai qualche problema ad uscire dalla tua ottica? non c'entra nulla quello che scrivi con quello che scrivono gli altri:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


Parlavo della mia situazione. Dove un padre NON c'è.


----------



## @lex (24 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Parlavo della mia situazione. Dove un padre NON c'è.


l'ho capito. tutta la mia comprensione. Ma che cazzo c'entra?


----------



## MK (24 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Purtroppo il mio ex marito non ha mai accettato l'idea che io l'abbia lasciato. Mi amava molto e mi ha sempre visto come l'amore della sua vita.
> 
> Ho provato per un anno e mezzo a trasformare il nostro legame in amicizia...per me sarebbe stato possibile, perché io gli ho sempre voluto molto bene e da tempo non lo amavo più.
> *Ma il suo amore per me è sempre stato molto passionale e non si è mai trasformato, purtroppo.*
> ...


Beh sì la passione può fare la differenza. Noi siamo stati sempre molto amici, anche come coppia. Passato il rancore iniziale (più suo a dire la verità, e questo mi sembrava assurdo visto che l'avevo lasciato mentre già stava con l'altra) l'amicizia è rimasta.


----------



## MK (24 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> l'ho capito. tutta la mia comprensione. Ma che cazzo c'entra?


C'entra perchè le dinamiche sono anche più complesse quando un padre non c'è. E sinceramente già ho i miei cazzi e ci mancherebbe dover gestire situazioni conflittuali con figlia pre-adolescente e nuovo compagno.


----------



## Sole (24 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Beh sì la passione può fare la differenza. Noi siamo stati sempre molto amici, anche come coppia. Passato il rancore iniziale (più suo a dire la verità, e questo mi sembrava assurdo visto che l'avevo lasciato mentre già stava con l'altra) l'amicizia è rimasta.


Ci speravo anch'io. Era il mio sogno restare amici, ma no. Magari in futuro, chissà. Il tempo alla fine cambia tutto. Noi due siamo comunque molto affini, stessi gusti, stesse passioni, stesse idee su tante cose.. avevamo una grande intesa cerebrale. Chissà che col tempo ci si possa avvicinare come amici. Per ora non ci penso più e mi sono fatta una ragione della rottura di ogni rapporto che vada oltre i figli.


----------



## @lex (24 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> C'entra perchè le dinamiche sono anche più complesse quando un padre non c'è. E sinceramente già ho i miei cazzi e ci mancherebbe dover gestire situazioni conflittuali con figlia pre-adolescente e nuovo compagno.


vabbè sei una causa persa


----------



## MK (24 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> vabbè sei una causa persa


Ussignur. Sì sì causa persa, hai ragione.


----------



## @lex (24 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ussignur. Sì sì causa persa, hai ragione.


e lo so....sei irritante come vai fuori tema. :sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Annalì (30 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non avevo letto questo.
> Cerca di organizzare un incontro con uno psicologo che vi chiarisca la situazione e come ricomporre tutto.


ciao a Brunetta e tutti
intendi un incontro per mio figlio o per tutti e 3....


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2014)

Annalì ha detto:


> ciao a Brunetta e tutti
> intendi un incontro per mio figlio o per tutti e 3....


Intendo un incontro tuo con uno psicologo che ti dirà se ha bisogno di parlare anche con tuo figlio. Ti aiuterà a capire i veri significati di quel che dice tuo figli. I bambini non sono così semplici da capire. Per esempio possono anche dire "mamma quella non mi piace" proprio perché invece ci si trovano bene e vedono messo in pericolo l'amore della mamma che son certi che l'altra non la sopporti.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2014)

*Annalì*

Tieni anche conto che tuo figlio ha fatto catechismo e l'idea di famiglia unita gli sarà stata passata giocoforza.


----------

